# Replacing leaf suspension springs (1992 Hymer B544)



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello, 

I know that the answer is probably somewhere in this site but it's late and I just wanted advice from the knowledgeable... 

I have 1992 Hymer B544 and have noticed that it tends to dip at the back even when not heavily loaded. I am assuming that the leaf springs are getting soft and need replacing. Before I take down to the local commercial vehicle garage to get them replaced I wonder what experience others have of this and if it's both expected and typical of a Motorhome this age? 
Oh, and will it break the bank?!?

cheers 

Julian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think springs are to expensive, in fact I need to do something with my rear end (stop it) as it's permanently on its bump stops.

Another option is to have the existing springs re-tensioned, if you have someone local, it could be a DIY job to remove and re-fit, if you're inclined that way, and have the tackle.

Kev.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

From what I've read on here the tendancy to sag at the back is common and not necessarily a sign of old age. Remember that a motorhome leaves the factory like a 3/4 loaded van so it's under strain on the original chasis already and often the weight like the kitchen and bathroom are towards the back exagerating the impact.

A common cure with other side benefits seems to be air-ride suspension which will tighten it up, reduce sway overtaking HGVs and generally improve what is a rather old system of suspension by today's standards.

That said, a second opinion on the springs would be wise since adding air suspension to worn out springs could be a waste of money and possibly dangerous. I have no experiece of any cures so my post is simply to share what i've learned here.


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Kev and Jimbo - 

I acknowledge that there is a weight limit although this MH is quite short (5.6M) with only a slight overhang compared to some Hymers I have seen. 
Also, I noticed that the hang is apparent even when I don't have the kitchen loaded or all the bikes on the back.

Since posting this I have made some inquiries; First with a company called Taylor's Garage (Hymer UK put me on to them) who suggested either replacing the leaf springs; which will make it firmer, stop the sag but deliver the standard bumpy ride - or adding adjustable air suspension delivering all the benefits you suggest. 
I have also asked my local garage that services my MH to check the cost of replacing the springs - which are standard Ducato springs according to Taylors. The local garage has quoted £308 each for original Fiat Springs + labour takes the price to nigh on £800..! Blimey. I am still in shock.

It all comes down to cost vs benefit now. If the price of fitting air springs is cheaper and I can be convinced of the benefit then maybe that's the best way. That said, my local garage is 2 miles away and Taylor's is over 200!

Any further experience anyone has had of replacing the springs or just adding air suspension - as well as the cost, is most welcome.

thanks,

Julian


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Speak to Peter Hambilton at preston - www.hymerdirect.com. When I was there a couple of weeks ago, he was fitting airrides to a hymer back end.

Top guy, knows what he's on about.

David


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a Hymer camp 65 and had the springs re-tempered and an extra leaf added locally, the price including new longer u bolts was £120, it was 3 years ago i removed and re-fitted them myself. If you have some mechanical ability and some basic tools its not complicated in fact brute force and ignorance works well on that sort of job. I,m sure if you ask around where you live there will be a spring manufacturer. Good luck.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

What? You made the tea, Dave fitted them :lol: :lol: 

Bet Dave fitted your new solar panel as well! There again I've got to lead you round France on holiday! Oh, the joys of milking old age :lol: :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Dave was on holiday as he is now,we fitted the solar panel and you have paid for my ferry so i suggest you be quiet or i,ll set Sal on you.


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for that. I think I do need new springs though as there is five of us traveling in it, and whilst I'm not bad at BSAI - by the time I have borrowed the necessary jacks and axle stands it's worth paying the labour to get it done without breaking my fingers. Besides, it's not the cost of the labour, it's the £300 each per spring that burns. Unless I can find a patent supplier it's going to have to be Fiat prices. Which one of my children do I sell to pay for it?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Ha, ha. Be careful Sideways, don't forget I've got temporary custody of a dog whilst its owners are on holiday!. Which reminds me - I'm in the right place for doggy tips aren't I? Know any m/home forums?

Wuff, wuff

ps: Greengrass, can I join the club? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know how to do links, Google" Vehicle leaf spring manufacturers in Hertfordshire" there are loads and i bet you if you ring round, one of them will have come accross your problem many times before. ask for re temper and an extra leaf and see how it goes theres nothing to lose and you could save some money.


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

nothing wrong with the springs they will last an other decade dont waste youre dough.


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

For anyone interested 

Given that new leaf springs are £300 each and although may pick the back up a bit - will add little to the driving experience, I have opted to get air suspension instead. £299 all in from here:

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/dunlop-suspension-fiat-ducato-011984-121993-p-1959.html

I look forward to stabilising the MH and being able to traverse roundabouts at speeds greater than 15mph!

Now to fit it.....


----------



## helmit (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi hymerboy,
If you are still considering having your rear springs tempered and re-set, try Paddington Motor Springs, they will collect and deliver, add extra leaves, whatever you require at a very reasonable price.
I have used them for HGV springs and found them to be more than helpful the contact number is 02087953300. Hope this helps
regards Helmit another Happy Hymer owner in Hertfordshire


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Helmit. Good to know.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Before spending any money get yourself to a weighbridge in holiday trim (all the passengers aboard etc) you may find that the springs are fine and that your MH is overweight 8O .

I weighed my '97 B544 a couple of months ago in basic holiday trim, holy S*** I was 200 Kg over on the rear axle    
(Its being traded in at the end of the week for something with a sensible payload) 

That was with a 5 berth Hymer carrying just me and the missus, and minimal holiday kit ! (and no fresh water) Think what it would have been with 2 further teenagers and associated kit aboard :roll: :roll: 

The really worrying thing was that the rear springs where nowhere near the bump stops so it didnt LOOK overweight!!!

VOSA are now getting very interested in weighing MH's so it pays to be sure of your status as the fines for being overweight (& it only has to be by 10%) are VERY punative, running into many hundreds of pounds !

It will cost you less than a tenner to find out for certain if it is the springs or the contents that are causing the problem, money well spent ???!!!


----------

